# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Extension process

## Micky013

Hi all, 
Recently purchased a Villa and i (and wife) are looking into extending it before we move in as it already needs extensive reno work. What i wanted to find out was do we engage a draftsman and have plans drawn and submitted and then cost it or are we better off getting some trades in to give us ideas and costs at the same time - then get a draftsman in to draw it up? Does a draftsman help to some extent in the design? 
Its a basic box extension, open area so its not a grand design but we want a rough idea what the cost will be to lock up (ie footings, walls, roof, electrical & windows/door). Also on a side not, in SA can you still have strip footings with traditional joists and flooring or does it need to be a full slab? 
Cheers

----------


## barney118

Being a villa, you need to check with strata/ body corporate and council if you are allowed to extend as these are usually built maximizing the ratio of the land for council zoning.
You will also need to check for renos inside too especially if common walls/ roof etc are involved as you could cause problems to other villas.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky013

Its a freestone Villa on 630 m2 not on a community title or strata - just your stock standard house on a block (3mtr street frontage) so im guessing all good with rear extension but still need to 'confirm'. 
Thanks

----------


## barney118

G'day Micky, you confused the situation calling it a villa, so it's a small house?? Not a duplex etc? On its own title.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky013

im fairly certain that a villa is a style of house - small? maybe. 
Its a four room villa with central hallway and lean-to at the back. If you google image 'freestone villa' it looks EXACTLY like the pics. However the style of house is not so much important as is the process by which i approach this extension. 
Thanks

----------


## Micky013

** by 3mt frontage i dont mean the block is 3 mtrs wide. I mean to say its set back 3 mtrs from the street. Sorry i can see thats confusing. 
cheers

----------


## barney118

Picture helps a lot.
Check the local LEP plan on councils website for some clues on what's allowed etc how far from boundaries ( side in this case). Most simple answers in here and will save some $ on asking a drafty what's allowed.
Since going off the back sounds straight forward, you have an opportunity to remove walls/ doors etc but will be dependent in roof you have current and what you have in mind ( flat vs pitched) tile vs steel.
Habitable room is 2.4m high so depending on your current wall height will also help with roof modifications needed.
If current house is on piers, there is nothing stopping using piers/ stumps etc.
Have a look at current drainage/ where your sewer is in relation to diggings etc and termite control current.
These are just a couple of starters as they are easy to get right now and cost can add up before the build starts.
Are we talking brick veneer or weatherboard?? 
If you go over $50k council will make you build to BASIX rules which might cost more for insulation, window glazing etc but check with them on the limit.
This will help to give you an idea of costs you probably haven't considered and if you are going to owner build or go with a builder or manage tradies as an owner builder. If so you will need to do the course.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky013

Awesome - Thanks! 
At the moment thinking double brick with pitched roof - currently has iron. 
I have quite a few family and family friends who are tradies - i was under the impression that once plans are approved i can organise the trades and just get it signed off by a builder/supervisor or council as required.  
Im only looking to get it at lock up stage - all internal fitout i will do (floors, ceiling, skirts & arcs etc) 
Size probably 70 m2 or so. 
Thanks for your reply - gives me something to work with before settlement

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Rearward extensions to those Adelaide freestones is quite common.  Might be worth having a wander around the neighbourhood to see what others have done...rear lane views are useful!  Most of the extensions I've seen seem to focus on improved rear living areas with better solar access and improved liveability...keeping the front for bedrooms and bathroom. 
I'd draw a few plans up...keep them simple, focusing on the basic requirements of the site and the structure.  Bear in mind any heritage, frontage and neighbour issues.  The cost associated with a simple box won't change too radically from waetherboard to double brick right through to SIPs...it's what spec you finish it to that really gets the dollars soaring.

----------


## barney118

You sound like you will be an owner builder which means doing the course.
Council will check plans and give you stages at which you need to get certified by a registered certifier or council ( not builder, they will check the builder has done the right thing etc), builder just builds to plans and stds, eg you might need structural steel and concrete/ slab by an engineer ( depending on foundation choice) waterproofer, or site survey done.
Look forward to seeing your project in Go to Whoa  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky013

Cool - Thanks to you both for your help! Much appreciated.

----------


## Micky013

Just thought id pop this up for those that dont know (as i wasnt sure) but in SA you are not required to do anything (do a course or get license) to be owner builder as long as it doesnt constitute "carrying on a business". 
see this link for more details - obviously you cant do work that requires a licensed tradesman (plumbing, gas electrical )  Advice for owner builders - Government of South Australia

----------


## Johning

> Just thought id pop this up for those that dont know (as i wasnt sure) but in SA you are not required to do anything (do a course or get license) to be owner builder as long as it doesnt constitute "carrying on a business". 
> see this link for more details - obviously you cant do work that requires a licensed tradesman (plumbing, gas electrical )  Advice for owner builders - Government of South Australia

  That's right. At the moment no owner builder's licence, or course, is required in SA. I am not sure why the other states in Australia need them. Maybe revenue for their respective governments.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I am not sure why the other states in Australia need them.

  Easy.  Competency must be regulated. And the assumption of both State Government and the Master Builders Association is that Joe Public of QLD/NSW/Vic et al. is incompetent until proven otherwise by someone (other than State Government and the Master Builders Association) who can be held responsible if it all goes a bit wrong.   
That's called progress.  SA will be made to get round to it eventually.  Even if it sucks.

----------


## Micky013

I agree but as with everything, having a license or doing a course doesn't ensure your (or someone else) is competent....

----------


## Johning

> Easy.  Competency must be regulated. And the assumption of both State Government and the Master Builders Association is that Joe Public of QLD/NSW/Vic et al. is incompetent until proven otherwise by someone (other than State Government and the Master Builders Association) who can be held responsible if it all goes a bit wrong.   
> That's called progress.  SA will be made to get round to it eventually.  Even if it sucks.

  Do I detect a hint of sarcasm? I take it that you hold these licences in high regard.   

> I agree but as with everything, having a license or doing a course doesn't ensure your (or someone else) is competent....

  +1

----------


## manofaus

the owners builder course is mostly about making sure that you are aware or have been exposed to the rules and regs that you need to adhere to when employing contractors to work on your site and also how you are exposed to litigation if you choose not to cover yourself or comply. Nothing really to do with how competent you are building or organising or whatever. If you or someone else related to the construction has an accident or someone is hurt, even though you employed a competent person, if you do not cover yourself its your own fault and they can come after you.

----------

